# How to avoid leaving our dog in the car????



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

You guys, I live in LA, CA and this is my 1st summer with my boy (got him September last year). Temperatures now is the lowest at 20C / 68F and can rise up to 45C / 113F! This has become a problem for me on living our daily life together. A lot of times after we go to the park etc., before I go home I do a short grocery shopping (not more than 20 mins) at Ralph's or Von's. It takes 5-10 mins to get home from there. Normally when it's 25C / 77F and below and the sun is not OUT out, I leave him in the car with water and windows almost wide open.

The thing is, shops like Ralph's / CVS / Target don't allow non-service animals. My dog is a (REAL) ESA, but apparently that's not enough. Some places such as Wholefoods or Gelson's have 'dog parking' in the front of the shop. Although I don't feel completely comfortable leaving him alone there for fear of dog theft or people teasing him, I do it anyways because those shops give us a SOLUTION to not leave our dogs in care because of lack of service-dog certification. 

It makes no sense to drive 15 minutes to go home, out of the car to the apartment for another 10 minutes, drive back to Ralph's for 15 minutes, just to buy a gallon of milk, bread and spices for barely 15 minutes! That's almost an hour out of the window! 

Other places like Starbucks don't allow non-service animals either, but they rarely have security guards standing at the entrance to tell you off so when I go to Starbucks I have my dog with me. 

Once or twice I saw dogs 'parked' attached on a bench in front of Vons, but I thought, that is waaaay to risky. Anyone could grab those dogs and go. 

I just thought to myself, with deep respect to service dogs: this is one of the reasons people dress their dogs in a service dog vest. Perhaps they just want their dog by their side at all times. Plus if the dog is well-behaved, why couldn't they be there shopping with their owner?

Does anyone else have similar problem???? Any thoughts on finding a solution??? Thank you!

I'm not asking for a 'Personally I won't leave a dog for 1 minute in a car even if the temperature was a cool 10C' Yeah good for you I bet you have 5 other family members that can help you with your daily errands and your supermarket is 2 mins away from your house and it takes you 10 seconds instead of 5-10 mins to park your car and get inside the house. I live by myself and if I don't buy food, I don't eat.


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

Why not just have an extra set of keys made for your car? Lock it up, with the air on, while you're in the store? It's not legal where I am to leave a car running without a human in it, so I would be bringing my dog home, then heading back out.


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Fortunately for me, many of the places that I run errands to regularly don't seem to mind me having my dog with me. When it comes to grocery shopping however, I just plan my trips when I don't have him with me. At a year old, I have been letting him stay out of the crate for an hour or more to see how he does. Grocery shopping is the perfect amount of time for this at the moment. So far so good!

Sorry not much help. I do understand the desire to want them with us all the time. For me if I had to choose between tying him in front of a store, leaving him in a car, or leaving him home, he would be home. I agree with you that tying them out is WAY too risky!


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Heat stroke is a very real problem and can quickly kill your dog. You seem to be aware of this danger, and that's good. I knew several dogs that died this way and it was horrible for all concerned. Some owners never got over the guilt.

I wouldn't have any problem taking an extra half hour or hour to protect the life of my dog. Sure, it's inconvenient, but it can truly mean the life or death of your dog.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

If the stores you go to open very early, you can plan your grocery errands on the way to the park to avoid the high heat of mid day and just bring a cooler of ice. Also make a list and know exactly which isles the items are in, plan your foot pattern to avoid time spent looking for them.

Recently I found a store that carries beef heart and kidney. It was on the way home from a new trail that I took my boy to. I couldn't pass up not getting those items. I got to the store, parked and called the store to make sure they had the items and where the items were in the store. Gave myself 3 mins to grab and go. 

If your errand is going to take 20 mins, and dogs aren't allowed, but the area is safe, do the early morn before going to your park. This way, you risk the groceries instead of your dog.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Take him home where its cool. Then you can shop in leisure and you won't have to worry about these things. Sure its inconvenient but thats life. 

People do steal German Shepherds. They are also very desirable to dog fighters to use as bait dogs (removed by moderator). Also, dogs have died in cars with the air conditioning running when the engine went off. This happened to a police dog recently. Not worth it.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Many grocery stores, and I think Walmart, have a set up where you shop from home online, tell them when you will be there, park in the designated area, and they will bring it out to your car. I have not used this yet, but a friend has and loves it.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Many grocery stores, and I think Walmart, have a set up where you shop from home online, tell them when you will be there, park in the designated area, and they will bring it out to your car. I have not used this yet, but a friend has and loves it.


Oh boy, I have to look into this. I have a Walmart near me but won't bring my boy no matter what and it is enroute to a lot of places we go to play. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Many grocery stores, and I think Walmart, have a set up where you shop from home online, tell them when you will be there, park in the designated area, and they will bring it out to your car. I have not used this yet, but a friend has and loves it.




I have a very busy friend with 4 kids. She said the Walmart pickup has changed her life, lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dog theft is a real problem. So is heat stroke. I do not take my dog anywhere that my eyes are off her, regardless of the inconvenience. Saving myself time is not worth the cost of her life.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

My dogs are crated in the back of my truck under a cap. Windows open, and I monitor the temp. If it's really hot, I run a kooler aire. Kept the cab at 84° when the air temp was 98°.
Now if I didn't have these options, I'd pick a better time to go shopping. Might be a pita, but my dog is a little more important than just what's convenient.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

There are many times that I need to stop at the store on the way home from work, but I have a dog with me. It's very inconvenient to drive home to drop off the dog, and then get back out. I get it. I live alone too. But it's hot here in Oklahoma in the summer, and I wouldn't leave a dog in the car while I go inside a store. 

The Target near my work and the one closest to my house both have groceries, and they also have pickup service. You should see what stores near you provide this service.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

unfortunatefoster said:


> Why not just have an extra set of keys made for your car? Lock it up, with the air on, while you're in the store? It's not legal where I am to leave a car running without a human in it, so I would be bringing my dog home, then heading back out.


Just so it happens I literally just ordered a new key for my car and I only need to bring my car and have the dealer program it. Can one do that though? Say, I leave the 1st key in the car with the engine and AC on, leave the car, lock it with the 2nd one, do my groceries then unlock it with the 2nd key? I've never tried that before so I don't know if one can do that with 2 keys. If it can, this is definitely a good solution...


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

McGloomy said:


> Just so it happens I literally just ordered a new key for my car and I only need to bring my car and have the dealer program it. Can one do that though? Say, I leave the 1st key in the car with the engine and AC on, leave the car, lock it with the 2nd one, do my groceries then unlock it with the 2nd key? I've never tried that before so I don't know if one can do that with 2 keys. If it can, this is definitely a good solution...


This may seem like a good solution. But unless you have the means to monitor the temp inside your car, and it's not illegal in your area, and you're comfortable enough with the fact that a running car with nobody in it is a prime target for auto thieves, it would be a whole lot safer to just modify your shopping habits so that your dog is home safe while you shop!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

And air conditioners have been known to break and engines have been known to turn off for some reason. Not worth it.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Our car won't lock if the key is left inside and it will alert if we do so. Locking it and leaving it running is not an option with this car. I'm sure that's not the case with them all. 

Still I would be hesitant to leave a dog alone in a car, especially if the dog is not crated.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Just change up your routine..yea it will be less convenient but that’s part of having a dog lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I
I take the time out of my life to leave my dog at home and pick things up on the way home from work and go grocery shopping as a planned trip. 

If I have to stop, all window are down and his fan is going, and it better be under 10 minutes in and out. If it's super hot, I don't stop.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I got a varigate in the back of my SUV that locks so that the gate or hatch window can be left open, another grate to keep them out of the passenger compartment, and an 18V fan that works great. I leave all windows and tailgate open if it is super hot. I have a Honda Pilot and it is silver in color. No issues keeping it acceptable on a recent heatwave, real feel was like 105. 

HOWEVER it is not what I would call secure. I use this set up when we go to IPO training, or camping etc.

Even with signage, people peer in and want to interact. So parking in town is out, I just take the extra time to work around stuff like that so they can be safe at home. 

With a lot of Japanese cars like mine, you can't lock the keys in a running car (due to strict idling laws in Japan, which some towns here have too). With my BF's Ram truck, you can. 

The answer is no, there is no way to keep them cool AND secure at the same time. Nothing that can put your mind at ease for both temperature and safety from people who might mess with them.

If your car will run with doors locked, get a temp alarm. Many a K9 has died because the compressor for the air con went at the worst time possible. I have 2 different ones, both cellular. This one hands down is the best:
https://www.theanimalarm.com/en/


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

I have essentially the same circumstances. I live alone, and it can be challenging to get things like that done, especially with the additional time it takes to drop the dog off and head back out. But.... that I do. I love having a dog, but one word that would never escape my lips in that regard is "convenient". Not sure there is any solution to be had, or at least I never found one in the twelve years I had my boy. Rinse and repeat for my new girl it seems.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't trust leaving dogs in a running car unless we are right there taking care of business right near by. We have screens on the windows if we feel like we need to keep the dogs in the cab or we keep them in crates in the back of our truck (no cover) This is mainly only for training days. Although we can lock the doors to the crates I don't trust people to not stick their fingers into the vent windows. 

All that being said, I don't combine dog adventure outings and running chores where I cannot take the dogs inside.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

I am a single dog owner living in Tucson, AZ. Not possible to leave a dog in the car here, even at night right now. I wouldn’t risk tying him out in front of the store, too risky. I do just make an extra trip, or plan to do my shopping on the way home from work. 

Yes, it’s a pain sometimes. But for me it’s just part of the package, and he’s certainly worth the inconvenience.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Dog theft is a real problem. So is heat stroke. I do not take my dog anywhere that my eyes are off her, regardless of the inconvenience. Saving myself time is not worth the cost of her life.


I live near Los Angeles. I live alone as well. There is no way I would leave my dog in the car or outside a store. It is illegal here to leave your dog in the car. I would not leave my dog in the car even with ordering on line and just running in to get what you need. Check out you tube, there are videos on just how fast a car heats up. In the summer time it is just HOT here.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

My dogs stay in he car all the time. The car is always running with the ac in full blast, windows up and the doors locked. Adding a temp alarm as well. Zero issues.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

tim_s_adams said:


> McGloomy said:
> 
> 
> > Just so it happens I literally just ordered a new key for my car and I only need to bring my car and have the dealer program it. Can one do that though? Say, I leave the 1st key in the car with the engine and AC on, leave the car, lock it with the 2nd one, do my groceries then unlock it with the 2nd key? I've never tried that before so I don't know if one can do that with 2 keys. If it can, this is definitely a good solution...
> ...


You would be the biggest idiot ever to steal a locked car with a gsd in it lol.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

konathegsd said:


> You would be the biggest idiot ever to steal a locked car with a gsd in it lol.


one thing I've learned, there are plenty of idiots in the world


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

konathegsd said:


> You would be the biggest idiot ever to steal a locked car with a gsd in it lol.


I had 7 adult GSD's in the run on our acreage while we ran into town for propane. Someone tried to cut the wire and let them loose. I have no idea what the plan was once they had 7 loose German Shepherds, but they tried.
Not once but twice people have tried breaking into my house, resulting in the sad demise of two dog crates. In both instances they stuck around and kept trying AFTER Bud got loose. We know this because he was attacking the window when I came down and it was me turning on the light that made them run.
Sabi was actually stolen, as was my Great Dane, and I watched a man walk up my driveway with a leash to attempt to steal Bud out of his dog run. It was Bud raging at the gate that got my attention.
Never underestimate the determination of idiots.
Also I drove 20 minutes with a strange, raging Shepherd in the back seat of my car after it bumped it running loose one night. So a determined person CAN pull it off.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> You would be the biggest idiot ever to steal a locked car with a gsd in it lol.


Maybe you're willing to risk it, I'm not! It's too easy to bait and switch even a well trained dog!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

GSD2 said:


> I live near Los Angeles. I live alone as well. There is no way I would leave my dog in the car or outside a store. It is illegal here to leave your dog in the car. * I would not leave my dog in the car even with ordering on line and just running in to get what you need.* Check out you tube, there are videos on just how fast a car heats up. In the summer time it is just HOT here.


No, you missed the point. Everything is done on line including paying. All you do is schedule a time for pick up and you be there and they bring your groceries out to your car. You don't leave your dog at all.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Another thing I do is take my dogs swimming when I am out with them. Then I blast the AC full strength until I get to the store. The dogs are not panting and are curled up cold from being tired, wet and being blasted with air. They are cold to the touch. I do time myself and give things fifteen minutes. I lock up and then I use the remote start to start the car and AC. On my car, it can be set to run for up to twenty minutes. I shop, return and my car is still running.

On the off chance that I might get tied up in line, I hit the remote start as soon as I walk out the door and start the air again. If you have Onstar, there is an application for cell phones that you can remote start from anywhere if you were to get jammed up. 

There is no key in the ignition, so the dogs can't knock the car into gear and nobody is going to steal your locked, GSD protected, keyless running car.

I would not recommend this method for anything more than picking up more items than you can easily carry or go through an express check out and certainly not at a busy hour.

IF something would go awry with the car or AC, it is going to take more than fifteen minutes to heat up enough to overheat cold dogs.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I live in Queensland, Australia, we have a similar climate. We're mid winter at the moment, my dog and I are loving it! I shop once a week. I add to my shopping list through the week. I don't wait to run out of stuff before adding items to my list, and I have a 'backup supply' of non-perishable essentials. I store my fruit and vegetable, including potatoes in the fridge, so they don't over ripen on me. It saves money shopping to a plan once a week, and there's only one opportunity to buy impulse items.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

tim_s_adams said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> > You would be the biggest idiot ever to steal a locked car with a gsd in it lol.
> ...


I never go far. If anything happened I would def hear the dogs before anyone would even enter the vehicle. Someone got real creepy at the gas station and approached the car while I was inside. The whole gas station heard that one lol


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

konathegsd said:


> My dogs stay in he car all the time. The car is always running with the ac in full blast, windows up and the doors locked. Adding a temp alarm as well. Zero issues.


. 

How dyou have the engine on AND have the car locked at the same time? You've got 2 keys? 

Btw 'you'd the biggest idiot to steal a car with a gsd in it' is frickin' hilarious ? I didn't think of that! Lol


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Another thing I do is take my dogs swimming when I am out with them. Then I blast the AC full strength until I get to the store. The dogs are not panting and are curled up cold from being tired, wet and being blasted with air. They are cold to the touch. I do time myself and give things fifteen minutes. I lock up and then I use the remote start to start the car and AC. On my car, it can be set to run for up to twenty minutes. I shop, return and my car is still running.
> 
> On the off chance that I might get tied up in line, I hit the remote start as soon as I walk out the door and start the air again. If you have Onstar, there is an application for cell phones that you can remote start from anywhere if you were to get jammed up.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... Maybe I've misread, but how do you mean no key on the ignition? How is the AC on without the key?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

McGloomy said:


> Hmmm... Maybe I've misread, but how do you mean no key on the ignition? How is the AC on without the key?


some cars you can turn on the heat or the AC remotely with the key fob. It is so people don't have to get into a cold/ hot car when they first get in. The range isn't that far, though.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

McGloomy said:


> Hmmm... Maybe I've misread, but how do you mean no key on the ignition? How is the AC on without the key?


Remote starter. With my car, heat or air automatically comes on when you use the remote starter depending on the temperature. I would assume if your car does not do that, that you could leave the AC on in the "on" position and then remote start it. Of course you would have to check it out.

Also, you would have to find out how long your car will run before automatically shutting off.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe it’s the mom in me coming out, but this seems like a whole lot of trouble and expense, you guys! Doesn’t it make more sense to just plan to shop without the dog?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

dogfaeries said:


> Maybe it’s the mom in me coming out, but this seems like a whole lot of trouble and expense, you guys! Doesn’t it make more sense to just plan to shop without the dog?


Yes it does!
Especially when Ralph’s is open til midnight, many of them are even 24hrs.

Do not lock your dog in a running car - there are many “what if’s”, but even aside from that, it’s illegal in Los Angeles and ppl there will not hesitate to report you or break open a window.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies peeps! I appreciate it. I wish that we can just use the EASIEST way and that is for shops to allow well-behaved dogs inside... Seriously our pets R clean......... I don't wonder why we have so many people faking service dogs. Maybe some of them have the best intention for their pets.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I have two keys. I have also installed auxiliary cooling fans to boost the ac performance. I plan on adding a temp sensor as well, but honestly I almost can always see the car from where I am. I can’t stand not having them in my view.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

McGloomy said:


> Thanks for all the replies peeps! I appreciate it. I wish that we can just use the EASIEST way and that is for shops to allow well-behaved dogs inside... Seriously our pets R clean......... I don't wonder why we have so many people faking service dogs. Maybe some of them have the best intention for their pets.


As a person with a service dog in training, I’m glad that it is the way it is. Can’t tell you how many times my dog has almost been attacked by other dogs in stores.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> Maybe it’s the mom in me coming out, but this seems like a whole lot of trouble and expense, you guys! Doesn’t it make more sense to just plan to shop without the dog?


My car is four years old and El Cheapo Deluxe. Remote starter, automatic temperature control and variable run time came as standard equipment, not optional. I am not in the habit of flipping cars every few years. I did not know that this was not standard equipment on most cars.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

McGloomy said:


> Thanks for all the replies peeps! I appreciate it. I wish that we can just use the EASIEST way and that is for shops to allow well-behaved dogs inside... Seriously our pets R clean......... I don't wonder why we have so many people faking service dogs. Maybe some of them have the best intention for their pets.


Well, define clean. Allergic to dogs person purchases something that some of your dogs fur flew onto. Your dog licks the side of the meat cooler quick while you have your back to the dog. Your dog was digging and has dirt and poop in its nails. 
Dogs are clean to dog owners. Dogs are gross to non dog owners....


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> My car is four years old and El Cheapo Deluxe. Remote starter, automatic temperature control and variable run time came as standard equipment, not optional. I am not in the habit of flipping cars every few years. I did not know that this was not standard equipment on most cars.




None of these features are on my MINI Cooper or my minivan.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

cloudpump said:


> McGloomy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the replies peeps! I appreciate it. I wish that we can just use the EASIEST way and that is for shops to allow well-behaved dogs inside... Seriously our pets R clean......... I don't wonder why we have so many people faking service dogs. Maybe some of them have the best intention for their pets.
> ...


I was just sayin.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

McGloomy said:


> Thanks for all the replies peeps! I appreciate it. I wish that we can just use the EASIEST way and that is for shops to allow well-behaved dogs inside... Seriously our pets R clean......... I don't wonder why we have so many people faking service dogs. Maybe some of them have the best intention for their pets.



While in an ideal world it would be nice if we could bring our dogs everywhere we go, not all people are dog lovers. And on top of that some people are allergic to dogs. Plus the fact that a lot of people out there are scared of GSDs, especially 90 or 110 lbs GSD. I don't know how many times I was walking my dog and people would cross the street to avoid us. So it wouldn't be fair for you to bring your dog (however well behaved it is) to a store to browse through those narrow aisles with the possibility of encountering someone who is mortally afraid of dogs. So, everyone who is afraid would have to move out of your way? Yeah, that's not selfish at all.


As for leaving your dog in a car...I don't need to say it, most people said it above. I just wouldn't want some PETA member busting out my window to "save" my dog. I don't know what the law is where you're at, but in my county, it's illegal to leave a dog alone in a car in the summer and rightly so...it's a $500 fine.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Whether or not your car has, or can be equipped with, these features it's just plain risky to leave your dog in the car when you're shopping! Even running into the quick mart for a cup of coffee early in the morning when it's not hot at all I ALWAYS lock my car when the dog is with me. 

Leaving your dog in hot weather, air conditioning on, without a temp monitor, is irresponsible! You may get by with that for awhile, and could be forever, but it's just plain risky!

It is sooo much easier just to avoid this situation by planning ahead a little bit! If you have this, and if you have that, and if you time it just so, haha, yeah, you can get lucky, but why risk that when all it takes is a little advanced planning so that you're not risking your dog's life to get groceries? Personally, I love my dog more than that!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If I don’t go food shopping not only will I starve but so will my kids so if I need to get something on a really hot day I don’t leave my dogs in the car in the heat. I have taken my dogs in stores I can get a way with it. If I am out with the dogs in the heat -the milk can wait.

Not always is it worth to kill two bird with one stone even if time is of the essence. My trucks are older and even if I had a new truck I not would risk leaving the truck running. Engines fail new or old It’s not worth the risk- time can be so easily miscalculated even if then intention was a quick milk and bread run in. 

In recent weeks we had air quality alerts and blistering heat with humidity -this story was very upsetting as this happened a few towns away in a known shopping lot. This man was beyond recklesss and way to comfortable leaving his dogs in the heat.

I don’t see how leaving your dog in a truck in such heat while doing errands is good habit to get into. 

http://longisland.news12.com/story/...ot-suv-in-shirley-owner-says-it-was-a-mistake


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Fail this or fail that, the bottom line is that if the car and dogs were cool when you leave, and the engine shuts off or the AC fails, your dog will not die in fifteen minutes. 

If you are going to go that far, then you should never ever leave your dogs alone in the car regardless of weather as cars have been known to catch fire even with the engine turned off. 

You can't live in a bubble. You can be in an accident when out with your dogs, be a victim of a car jacking, etc. You can't live your life based on the high unlikelihood that something might happen. Use some common sense, take some precautions, keep your dog's welfare in your forethoughts and live life.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Not like police k9s sit in the car for sometimes hours alone on calls or anything. I definitely do plan ahead but sometimes you have to run in somewhere. It’s definitely not something I love to do. People here stillvleave their dogs with the windows up and the car OFF on hot days.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

My daily driver locks from the outside so I leave them in the car with AC running at 60 degrees if need be(I'm also in NC, most days are only 80 degrees). I also have a van with RV fans that they'll be living in by the end of the year with me and will be left inside occasionally for grocery shopping and such, but for the most part will go everywhere with me. This may be helpful, I worked at Target and we were trained to not even ask if a dog was a service animal. The policy is to not even care that someone has a dog inside unless it becomes violent or a nuisance. Try your luck with just bringing it inside.

As for your actual problem: You could invest in a DC car fan or leave the car on if your car is newer. I'm personally more concerned with my dogs being stolen than their safety in an air conditioned car/van. People see a Shepherd and want it.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

McGloomy said:


> Thanks for all the replies peeps! I appreciate it. I wish that we can just use the EASIEST way and that is for shops to allow well-behaved dogs inside... Seriously our pets R clean......... I don't wonder why we have so many people faking service dogs. Maybe some of them have the best intention for their pets.


Easy for you to say that your dog is well behaved. I can't tell you how many times I have heard someone say, "Don't worry! He's friendly!" Only to have their dog attack mine. In a distracting environment with lots of people, carts, and smells, even a very well trained dog can suddenly become not so well behaved. That is why REAL service dogs spend literal years training before they can freely come and go in stores. All it takes is one, "He's never done that before!" to cause serious issues and ruin it for people like me that have a need for an actual service animal. Wanting to take your dog everywhere with you is absolutely not an excuse.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

konathegsd said:


> Not like police k9s sit in the car for sometimes hours alone on calls or anything. I definitely do plan ahead but sometimes you have to run in somewhere. It’s definitely not something I love to do. People here stillvleave their dogs with the windows up and the car OFF on hot days.


Actually in MOST areas police dogs are not to be left alone in vehicles. I believe here the policy is that if the officer will be out or away from the vehicle they must call in and it basically starts a timer. If for any reason the officer fails to return or is unable to within the safe time limit someone else is dispatched to the dog. 
This happened after we lost TWO dogs when an AC unit failed. It has happened numerous times all over North America.

We have also seen police dogs stolen, yes out of locked cars.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

_Fail this or fail that, the bottom line is that if the car and dogs were cool when you leave, and the engine shuts off or the AC fails, your dog will not die in fifteen minutes. _

I'm sorry, but this is completely incorrect. It can take only a few minutes for a dog to die of heat stroke. I know this for a fact and have friends who have left their dog for less than 10 minutes to come back to a car with a dead dog in it. They can suffer serious brain damage before that length of time.

Dogs will overheat faster than children, since they don't sweat. They can pant, but panting overheated air only contributes to the problem.

Police k-9's are not left in closed cars, at least not by officers that are paying attention. I have seen news reports of police dogs killed that way, so if it happens, the dog pays the price, and the officer as well.

In my opinion, it's just not worth taking the chance. Take your dog home to a cool and safe environment and make another trip to the store. It's not that big a deal.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

They ARE left in cars here. See it all the time and have talked to a few k9 officers. Their cars have temperature sensors and if the ac fails the door pops open and sends an alarm to the officer.

But I agree if you can avoid it then avoid it. It is much safer if they are at home and will calm your nerves knowing your dog is safe


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Responsible k9 officers constantly check in on their dogs every ten minutes or so as it does not take long for a dog to overheat and die in a car or truck in extreme hot weather. Officers do not solely rely on electronic devices. sadly there are a few k9 officers that are not so lucky. 

Many Shopping excursions last a lot longer then 15 minutes. as why a law in many states death in cars from over heating is not such a rare event. 

It’s just not worth the risk nor stress.

An important read—

https://www.google.com/amp/s/health.../amp/dead-in-minutes-dogs-and-heatstroke.aspx


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

https://weather.com/safety/heat/news/police-dog-deaths-hot-car

US stats from 2008 to 2015.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

clipke said:


> My daily driver locks from the outside so I leave them in the car with AC running at 60 degrees if need be(I'm also in NC, most days are only 80 degrees). I also have a van with RV fans that they'll be living in by the end of the year with me and will be left inside occasionally for grocery shopping and such, but for the most part will go everywhere with me. This may be helpful, I worked at Target and we were trained to not even ask if a dog was a service animal. The policy is to not even care that someone has a dog inside unless it becomes violent or a nuisance. Try your luck with just bringing it inside.
> 
> As for your actual problem: You could invest in a DC car fan or leave the car on if your car is newer. I'm personally more concerned with my dogs being stolen than their safety in an air conditioned car/van. People see a Shepherd and want it.


My thoughts exactly. While the precautions are there, it's up to what works with the owner and the dog in the end. And yeah, I've seen people bring their large dogs at Target, no service vest. If I do try my luck, I would always exercise him vigorously beforehand. Exercising before taking a dog to public places makes SO MUCH difference.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I would never leave the dogs in the car for a trip to target or the grocery store. If it’s gonna be over 10 minutes I would not leave them in the car.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

McGloomy said:


> clipke said:
> 
> 
> > My daily driver locks from the outside so I leave them in the car with AC running at 60 degrees if need be(I'm also in NC, most days are only 80 degrees). I also have a van with RV fans that they'll be living in by the end of the year with me and will be left inside occasionally for grocery shopping and such, but for the most part will go everywhere with me. This may be helpful, I worked at Target and we were trained to not even ask if a dog was a service animal. The policy is to not even care that someone has a dog inside unless it becomes violent or a nuisance. Try your luck with just bringing it inside.
> ...


PLEASE do not take your pet into target. Target is a service dog only store.

Service dogs are not required to wear a vest either FYI.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Nooooo of course I won't. I'll be trying to to avoid having him in the car. Don't worry about it I'm not one of those people.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Food for thought:
https://www.collared-scholar.com/the-hot-car-epidemic-how-to-appropriately-handle-dogs-in-hot-cars/
Shade and one of these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06XT7FJGG/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Pawsed said:


> _Fail this or fail that, the bottom line is that if the car and dogs were cool when you leave, and the engine shuts off or the AC fails, your dog will not die in fifteen minutes. _
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is completely incorrect. It can take only a few minutes for a dog to die of heat stroke. I know this for a fact and have friends who have left their dog for less than 10 minutes to come back to a car with a dead dog in it. They can suffer serious brain damage before that length of time.
> 
> ...


You're still friends with someone "who have left their dog for less than 10 minutes to come back to a car with aa dead dog in it?!"


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Yes I am. It was not intentional. She got distracted by a herd of kids swarming her for attention when she drove up and they were all over her when she got out of the car. By the time she got free of them, it was too late. And even though she was parked in the shade, it didn't help. This was in an area that routinely gets over 100 during the summer and she was aware of the risk. She has never forgiven herself for that lapse in attention, and she certainly didn't do that on purpose.

People have killed their children the same way. I'm sure they didn't do it on purpose, either. Every year children died in cars there, as they do in many places. Accidents, however horrible they might be, happen to us all.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Just to clarify one point, K-9's are left in cars during the shift. We check on them constantly. Our cars have heat alarms, temperature sensors and will page or call our cell phone if the interior temp goes off 85 degrees. The windows come down, a large fan kicks on and the lights and alarm go off. The system we use costs about $1500. Also our cars have radiator coolers and are designed to run all day. When I go to work, I never turn my car off. My car runs or idles for about 10 hours a day. 

I have travelled extensively across the US with dogs in my car, in all kinds of weather. If I stop at a store I leave my personal car running with the doors locked. I do have fans running on batteries as a back up, temperature monitors in my personal car as well. I will also pop the hood or leave the hood up to vent heat from the engine. The biggest thing that I would worry about would be my car overheating. My Honda Odyssey has proven to be very reliable and barely burns any gas idling for hours. Again, I check on my dogs or bring them where I go. 

Some one breaking into your car is a concern, most dogs can be easily stolen. Few dogs will put up a real fight. My female wouldn't bite anyone, my male is a completely different story. If you got him out of the car you would be wearing him like a fur coat and a trip to the hospital would be the next stop. 

I would never leave a dog in a car with the windows up or even cracked unless it was very cool outside, like well under 60 degrees. Even then, I would have the windows down a few inches. I have vent visors on my windows so I can leave them down a few inches and rain will not come in. It also prevents some one from reaching in and trying to pet the dog and getting bit.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

" Wearing him like a fur coat" 

Yesterday morning I went grocery shopping (in Texas) as soon as I woke up and I was amazed. The place was deserted, hardly any cars in the parking lot. Usually it is like a zoo, just packed with isles crammed. It was 70 degrees outside. Inga was just sitting there in her locked kennel cage in the back of the truck.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I went on a bit of a road trip with my hubby one day and we brought our big-boy (we didn't have our gal-dog yet). He was a youngster and we didn't want to leave him home all day alone. I had to wait outside in the car with the dog while my hubby went indoors to do business. Although it wasn't hot out, the sun shining in through the windows started to make things uncomfortable. I rolled down the windows and hung some towels on the door to make shade. I then got comfy in the front passenger seat and read a book. 

A nice lady comes by and sees my dog watching out the rear window for my hubby to come back out from the building. Of course she is concerned and starts talking to the dog as she crosses the parking lot toward our car. As she gets closer I move the towel over and say, "good afternoon, can I help you?" She jumped! Laughed and told me that she just wanted to check on the dog. I bet she felt silly.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Slamdunc said:


> Just to clarify one point, K-9's are left in cars during the shift. We check on them constantly. Our cars have heat alarms, temperature sensors and will page or call our cell phone if the interior temp goes off 85 degrees. The windows come down, a large fan kicks on and the lights and alarm go off. The system we use costs about $1500. Also our cars have radiator coolers and are designed to run all day. When I go to work, I never turn my car off. My car runs or idles for about 10 hours a day.
> 
> I have travelled extensively across the US with dogs in my car, in all kinds of weather. If I stop at a store I leave my personal car running with the doors locked. I do have fans running on batteries as a back up, temperature monitors in my personal car as well. I will also pop the hood or leave the hood up to vent heat from the engine. The biggest thing that I would worry about would be my car overheating. My Honda Odyssey has proven to be very reliable and barely burns any gas idling for hours. Again, I check on my dogs or bring them where I go.
> 
> ...


Do you have remote start on your Odyssey? My Pilot will not allow the doors to lock with a key inside while running. 

An affordable and reliable temp alarm if anyone is interested..it gives you temp via text every 10 minutes. If it starts to approach your set threshold it alerts you every 1 minute. It is like 400 for first year because you get the gear too, subsequent annual cell fees are pretty affordable. I forget what they are..maybe hundred or less for the entire year. If it is something you do often for whatever reason, it is a worthy investment.

It is called animalarm .. www.animalarm.com

I bought mine here:

Critter Cozy - animalarm


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

CometDog said:


> Do you have remote start on your Odyssey? My Pilot will not allow the doors to lock with a key inside while running.
> 
> An affordable and reliable temp alarm if anyone is interested..it gives you temp via text every 10 minutes. If it starts to approach your set threshold it alerts you every 1 minute. It is like 400 for first year because you get the gear too, subsequent annual cell fees are pretty affordable. I forget what they are..maybe hundred or less for the entire year. If it is something you do often for whatever reason, it is a worthy investment.
> 
> ...


I bought an accuweather indoor/outdoor temp gauge from bass pro for $30 I think. It works pretty far, well, what I need from it during training and trial days.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

CometDog said:


> Do you have remote start on your Odyssey? My Pilot will not allow the doors to lock with a key inside while running.
> 
> An affordable and reliable temp alarm if anyone is interested..it gives you temp via text every 10 minutes. If it starts to approach your set threshold it alerts you every 1 minute. It is like 400 for first year because you get the gear too, subsequent annual cell fees are pretty affordable. I forget what they are..maybe hundred or less for the entire year. If it is something you do often for whatever reason, it is a worthy investment.
> 
> ...


No, I do not have a remote start. I simply lock the driver's door manually with a key. I think I may be able to lock it with the remote as well, but I do not set the alarm. The dog's moving around inside would set the alarm off. 

That animalarm is a good idea.


----------



## Jeramie (Sep 17, 2015)

Do not leave your dog in the car, windows wide open and water there or not...and do not leave him in front of the store. You must learn to plan your grocery shopping. I plan my meals and food on Sunday and run out to do my grocery shopping for the week. Also, most grocery stores now offer online grocery shopping. Sign up and order your groceries that way and pick them up, or in many cases have them delivered! I know Target now does delivery within the hour of ordering. Easy peasy. Risking your dog is not worth it. And if you have to run out once a week on Sunday, can he not stay home for a little bit ever? My german shepherds are very intelligent and can manage to be at home. And it would really be disrespectful to buy a service dog vest for your pup if you and he have not gone through the work to earn that.


----------



## Richd (Dec 13, 2013)

*test and use some common sense.*

I don't agree with the blanket statement to never leave you dog in the car in hot weather. You need to take a thermometer, put it in your car on a sunny windless day and see how fast and how hot it gets. I guaranty there is going to be quite a difference between the average car with the window open an inch and the back of my pickup with large screened windows and tailgate, solar tinted windows, added roof insulation and a 12 volt/ 12 inch fan with a dedicated car battery running it. 
There is a discussion of the topic here; 

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/743706-will-work.html 
I know in full sun and no wind I am ok with leaving my dog for an hour up to the low 80's and the car won't go past 89. I can go higher if it's a shady spot and it's windy. 

Before this vehicle I would, on rare occasion, leave the AC on and the doors locked. I admit that I would worry that the car might die but I also realize that is an irrational fear. The chances are much greater that I would lose the dog in a car accident than that the a newer model car will shut itself off. If I want to make my dogs life risk free I wouldn't take it in the car at all. 
My trucks solution wouldn't work in Texas on California but works fine in Wisconsin.
In the case of police dogs I can see the value of the added expense they go thru. Significantly more hours in the car means significantly more risk and since they don't have the option to stay home when it is 100F outside they need the added fail safes.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Slamdunc said:


> No, I do not have a remote start. I simply lock the driver's door manually with a key. I think I may be able to lock it with the remote as well, but I do not set the alarm. The dog's moving around inside would set the alarm off.
> 
> That animalarm is a good idea.


 Since yours is a Honda too..not sure what year, mine is a 2014. I initially thought I was leaving the car running with a key locked in. Nope, driver door wont lock, others will. So I tried to thumb it locked and closed the door. Should be locked, right? Nope. It reopens if it senses the key in there. Same if you turn the lock. It reopens. I am sure it depends on year/smart key technology you have, but just a heads up after you do that, and there is a key in the ignition, try it to see if it stays locked.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sometimes the dog just needs to stay home. That's one option for avoiding leaving the dog in the car. 



A few years back when my transportation had a manual transmission, I looked into what I think was called "Hot Dog" --- but it required an automatic transmission. Basically, you left the car running with the AC on. This equipment would send you an alarm if the AC quit or you had a similar malfunction. Sounded like a good thing for summer trips that occasionally required dogs in car while human was somewhere else (like a quick rest stop).


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

McGloomy said:


> You guys, I live in LA, CA and this is my 1st summer with my boy (got him September last year). Temperatures now is the lowest at 20C / 68F and can rise up to 45C / 113F! This has become a problem for me on living our daily life together. A lot of times after we go to the park etc., before I go home I do a short grocery shopping (not more than 20 mins) at Ralph's or Von's. It takes 5-10 mins to get home from there. Normally when it's 25C / 77F and below and the sun is not OUT out, I leave him in the car with water and windows almost wide open.
> 
> The thing is, shops like Ralph's / CVS / Target don't allow non-service animals. My dog is a (REAL) ESA, but apparently that's not enough. Some places such as Wholefoods or Gelson's have 'dog parking' in the front of the shop. Although I don't feel completely comfortable leaving him alone there for fear of dog theft or people teasing him, I do it anyways because those shops give us a SOLUTION to not leave our dogs in care because of lack of service-dog certification.
> 
> ...


I was just rereading this, and I am a bit stunned that it has been 4 days of discussing TBH, and I must have missed this part the first time. 
Let me be very clear. I live in Calgary. It gets pretty warm, and it is dry and a bit like trying to breathe in an oven. Traffic is stupid, stores are packed, roads are crap, there is minimal water. I live alone. I'm not young, I'm currently (and permanently) injured and unemployed/broke. I have physio 5 days a week plus appointments with doctors, surgeons, and for mri's and ultrasounds. I have limited use of my right arm so things take me a lot longer now. I have a house so yard work, try starting a gas mower without your right arm. Since I dislike packaged or premade food I shop once a week. I have to drive 15 minutes to Walmart, because I am poor, wade through the crowds, stand in the line ups, then drive 15 minutes home, prop the front door and haul the weeks groceries in with one arm. Sometimes my left arm gets really sore and I need to stop and rest. On a good day it takes me 20 minutes.
It would be much easier for me, I do agree, to swing by the other Walmart on my way home from driving an hour or so to let Shadow play in the trees and the river where there are no people. But I don't! I take the dog home, drop her off in the cool house, get back in my sweltering car that has what we call 4/60 air( 4 windows down, 60 kms/hr) and drive to the store. 
I do this once a week.
To answer your comment, nearest family is in Ontario about 3600km away, nearest friend around the same place. I don't have help, and I don't have money to pay for help, the store is not "2 mins away" and I STILL would not leave my dog in my car at any time that I could not see her.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

People will have opinions, as the person who started the thread, it is the whole point of asking to consider all options and take what might work in my daily life and what doesn't. People have different sets of life, what works for one might not work for the other, on so many different levels but we have different circumstances. Obviously I can't take every single one of the suggestions. I read all comments and appreciate anyone who's shared their point of view and their experience.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You're in Southern California, right? Here you go:

https://www.timeout.com/los-angeles/shopping/grocery-delivery-in-los-angeles

I also just saw that as part of their "anti-Prime Day" promotion, Target will be offering up free 6-month membership to Shipt if you order $100 of stuff on Target.com on July 17 -- that gets you unlimited same-day Target grocery deliveries ($50 value). 

https://bgr.com/2018/07/13/target-vs-amazon-prime-day-2018-deals-july-17/


You can read more Target's Shipt grocery delivery service here: https://www.target.com/c/shipt/-/N-t4bob#?lnk=snav_rd_shipt

You don't have to go out in the heat and get to spend more time at home with your dog.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

CometDog said:


> Since yours is a Honda too..not sure what year, mine is a 2014. I initially thought I was leaving the car running with a key locked in. Nope, driver door wont lock, others will. So I tried to thumb it locked and closed the door. Should be locked, right? Nope. It reopens if it senses the key in there. Same if you turn the lock. It reopens. I am sure it depends on year/smart key technology you have, but just a heads up after you do that, and there is a key in the ignition, try it to see if it stays locked.


My car is older than yours. You can try to "thumb" the passenger's door and see of that works. In my Volvo that was the only way to lock the keys in the car with the car running. I know my Honda will lock with the car running and the keys in it, I've done it a million times. I will check to see how I did it, it may have been by locking the car manually with the key after closing the driver's door.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Also, I think we have lost sight of the simple fact that in the State of California, it's illegal to leave your dog unattended in a car if the conditions could cause harm. I am certain summer temperatures qualify.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Just looked into the amazon thing. Thanks! Looks doable.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

McGloomy said:


> Just looked into the amazon thing. Thanks! Looks doable.



Excellent. For just a few extra dollars, your stress vanishes! That's a good transaction IMHO.


----------

